# respirator



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm looking for two respirators: one for sanding and one for working with fumes from finishes. I'm looking to get really high quality respirators. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I use a ones from AO safety from HD Just use Cartridges appropriate for the chemicals you're using........


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I also recommend a cartridge type (two cartridges) for toxic stuff. The paper masks with the rubber band for sanding don't ever fit well enough, so I use a respirator. I set up a fan to blow away from my work when sanding. I always leave my masks on for a good while after spraying or sanding, as stuff can be airborne for quite a while. Getting a good comfortable fit is important.


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

AO safety always worked well for me. They sell them at home depot and ACE also I believe. Might be cheaper at HF. The paper mask things are crap but better than nothing for sanding irritating woods. I have never found any to be comfortable.


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I use a ones from AO safety from HD Just use Cartridges appropriate for the chemicals you're using........


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

AO safety products are easy to find at the local improvement store and work fine or you can go to someplace like a welding supply place and get better ones for the same if not less. Make sure that you do use the correct filters and get some extra prefilter as this will lengthen the life of them. Also the one that you use for chemicals make sure that you take them off and store them in a plastic bag after use. This will make sure that the charcoal doesn't just sit around absorbing fumes from the atmosphere and shorten its life. Also a welding supply place will help you fit them correctly before you buy.


----------



## my-smokepole (Apr 12, 2008)

As a painting Contractor let me head you these thoughts. 3m or AO are both good But at the same time they need to be fit tested do there job right. there is different sizes. Witch HD will most likely not help you on. Get the one with The high amount of silicon in it they conform to the face best. By OSHA regs filter and mask are to be stored in differnt bags. But for sure put in a Zip Lock bag You are looking at about $45.00 Of the dust masks the ones mark 95 with some other marking are fine NOT the cheap thin rubber string ones these are the with 2 heaver rubber and run about $17 to 22.00 for 20 of them.
my-Somkepole


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

For working with fumes your best bet would be to go to a full fitted face mask with an independent air supply. The air can come from your compressor, if it is oilless, or can be supplied by an independent air pump drawing air away from your work space. There are very few cartridge type filter/respirators that will totally eliminate fumes. I am not sure of costs, but I know they have become more reasonably priced in recent years, as they become more common, and more in demand.
Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got the 3M dual cartridge type that I have used for fiberglass / paint work in the past. It breathes MUCH easier than the fuzzy material dust masks most folks use for sanding. Even though I am just a hobbyist, I still want to keep my exposure to a minimum... Living in coastal Texas is bad enough for my lungs!

I don't know about how effective it is for filtering out the stuff, but I can't smell paint or fiberglass resin when I am working with those materials. (I mean Automotive type paints / reducers etc...). For anything like that, I use the cartridges labelled for painting use that 3M sells.

I have a bunch of other PPE from AO safety, and have used AO safety respirators at work in the past. They always seem to have decent enough stuff...


----------

